# Gun Show



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know about y'all, but I'm not gonna go. Not too interested in paying double or triple the already high priced gun show prices for ammo and mags/rifles. I'll wait and take my chances. What about y'all?


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Show*

If I go , be to look for parts ,and things dont charge or like to pay crazys . Maxfold


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

No! The bastards are charging us to buy their good. $7.00...........Hell no. The only deal you'll get might be someone walking around w/something to sell. Slim chance.......


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

I'd still go. Just view it as a gun viewing/people watching experience. That's most of the fun of a gun show anyways.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate paying to go in and buy too. Been a long time since my last show, but I think this time it may be like any other spectator sport. We do it to ourselves.

Humans...the smartest thing on the planet...ruining it for other humans.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be hunting but I never go to the fairgrounds show anyway.
I do go to the Milton show sometimes.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Milton shows too, but wish it was in a bigger place. Gets kinda cramped.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I never have had much luck at gun shows, even before the mad rush for guns. I go sometimes to look, but will sit this one out to hunt.


----------

